# dana spicer foote 3864



## mcpat123 (Jun 11, 2008)

where does one get an exploded diagram for a dana spicer foote transaxle with 3864 marked on the housing? i have a 3 speed that the reverse(i think) chain broke. also i have a 5 and 6 speed "backup" units. i would like to have as much info as possible to keep "ol' murray" running. thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That's the same as Sears/AYP 123822X.
Maybe pursue it from that direction?f

http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/foote/AYP_FOOTE_Xref.pdf


----------

